# IMPORTANT MESSAGE



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

APOLOGIES FROM NIKKI - SPLIFFY







HER COMPUTER'S BEING AN ARSE SO SHE CAN'T GET ONLINE TO SPEAK TO ALL US BOWELY PEOPLE.I'M SURE SHE'LL BE BACK AS SOON AS POSSIBLE SO DON'T DISPAIR!


----------

